# Espon F6070 / GO RJ900X Printer Review



## 2B (Jun 24, 2012)

*Espon F6070 / GO RJ900X Printer Review?*

we were at the recent TX ISS show and these 2 printers appeared to be the mostly commonly used wide format printers offered / promoted.

Of the two the Epson F6070 is the newer model and the only wide format printer specifically designed for Dye Sub process and not a patched together to the process, from what we were told.

does anyone have end user reviews on these printers or suggestions on another wide format Dye Sub printers.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Espon F6070 / GO RJ900X Printer Review?*

The RJ900x has a proven track record with sublimation which the Epson does not.


----------



## 2B (Jun 24, 2012)

What about the 
EPSON Stylus Pro 9890, 
since this printer was not designed for DYe-Sub what all needs to be converted to make it work? 

Thanks again for the input


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Espon F6070 / GO RJ900X Printer Review?*



jpkevin said:


> The RJ900x has a proven track record with sublimation which the Epson does not.


While I don't disagree with you, Kevin, one should use both units for a fair amount of time before providing such an opinion. I think if you were an authorized dealer for the Epson, you might be taking a different stance. Since you aren't, it is easy to see where you stand.

With that said, 2B, I own an RJ900 and had a F6070 in my shop for the past 5 months. I've decided to purchase another RJ900 as I believe it is the best option for my business.


----------



## 2B (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: Espon F6070 / GO RJ900X Printer Review?*



JYA said:


> While I don't disagree with you, Kevin, one should use both units for a fair amount of time before providing such an opinion. I think if you were an authorized dealer for the Epson, you might be taking a different stance. Since you aren't, it is easy to see where you stand.
> 
> With that said, 2B, I own an RJ900 and had a F6070 in my shop for the past 5 months. I've decided to purchase another RJ900 as I believe it is the best option for my business.



Thanks for the opinion and the more we are looking / researching the more we are liking the EPSON Stylus Pro 9890 since it can handle more colors and has a smaller picoliter size for the detailed work we are looking to do on rigid.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Espon F6070 / GO RJ900X Printer Review?*

I certainly agree with you and I was only stating fact. The RJ900 has a long and good track record. I have seen different printer platforms start out and look great and only after a period of a year did the performance take a severe downturn. I personally am a fan of proven printers, but that is my opinion, and I try to be consistent on that even for printers we sell. We are going to sell the Epson T3000, T5000, and T7000 printers for sublimation. They are brand new for sublimation, and I will tell each person I talk with in comparing available printers both pros and cons for the models available. I will be very forthright in the fact that nobody knows what the long term performance will be for these printers. We will certainly know more in about 1.5 years, but until that period of time goes by, it is impossible to know. We run all models of printers we sell, so that we have personal experience with them. 

Again, I never said anything negative about the new Epson Sublimation printers, as I have no first hand experience with them, so I have no business commenting on them either pro or con. But if you compare them against the Mutoh RJ900, I stand by the statement that the RJ900 is proven over the long run. Ask again in another year or so, and I may not be able to say that, but until then nobody knows.


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

We run Epson 9900s, 9890s, RJ900s, and RJ900Xs. We have been printing using sublimation since 1995. Both the Epsons and the Mutoh printers are good at what they do. The Mutoh are much faster but are mostly limited to printing fabric. The Epsons are slow but have the ability to print on both hard and soft substrates. We print on around 100 different products so we we need to run 2 different systems.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Espon F6070 / GO RJ900X Printer Review?*



jpkevin said:


> I certainly agree with you and I was only stating fact. The RJ900 has a long and good track record. I have seen different printer platforms start out and look great and only after a period of a year did the performance take a severe downturn. I personally am a fan of proven printers, but that is my opinion, and I try to be consistent on that even for printers we sell. We are going to sell the Epson T3000, T5000, and T7000 printers for sublimation. They are brand new for sublimation, and I will tell each person I talk with in comparing available printers both pros and cons for the models available. I will be very forthright in the fact that nobody knows what the long term performance will be for these printers. We will certainly know more in about 1.5 years, but until that period of time goes by, it is impossible to know. We run all models of printers we sell, so that we have personal experience with them.
> 
> Again, I never said anything negative about the new Epson Sublimation printers, as I have no first hand experience with them, so I have no business commenting on them either pro or con. But if you compare them against the Mutoh RJ900, I stand by the statement that the RJ900 is proven over the long run. Ask again in another year or so, and I may not be able to say that, but until then nobody knows.


Again Kevin, I have RJs and prefer them over any printer to be honest. 

I find your comment about the T7000 very interesting. Looks like the same machine as a F6070 at a 40% savings.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Espon F6070 / GO RJ900X Printer Review?*

Do you do any of your own maintenance on the printers? I would be interested in your opinion on how the two printers compare in maintenance or repair.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Espon F6070 / GO RJ900X Printer Review?*



jpkevin said:


> Do you do any of your own maintenance on the printers? I would be interested in your opinion on how the two printers compare in maintenance or repair.


I have a tech come in for the Mutoh. I have more of a preventative maintenance program happening with my tech, so, been very lucky in that regard.

I did not experience any mechanical issues while the Epson was in my possession.


----------



## zagoaristides (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello people. At the actual date, are the considerations the same. We need to sublimate over sportawear. What do you recomend Mutoh rj900x or Epson f6070 or 7070. Thanks


----------

